

PREDICTION: This yield chart is amazing and the stories it conveys are too - dreamery
http://lessthunk.com/2015/03/19/prediction-this-yield-chart-is-amazing-and-the-stories-it-conveys-are-too/

======
lessthunk
A picture says more than a 1000 words;

